# Automatic pigeon feeder?



## Ammonite

I don't have any pigeons, but hope to get at least one some day...

I was wondering, would an automatic feeder (like what chickens have) be suitable for a pigeon? Or would it overfeed?


----------



## sky tx

It will work-and they will not over feed after they get use to it.-BUT-- they will throw out lots of feed. --very wasteful/messy


----------



## Jay3

I got one like that just in case I'm not here for a weekend. How do you normally feed them? And how often?


----------



## Jay3

sky tx said:


> It will work-and they will not over feed after they get use to it.-BUT-- they will throw out lots of feed. --very wasteful/messy


Do you think they can throw it that much with those plastic dividers in the way. And the seed doesn't come all the way to the top of the dish. I didn't think they'd be able to throw it all that much, but I haven't had to use it yet either.


----------



## Charis

Please don't use these. A friend just lost 4 birds because her feeder malfunctioned and they starved.This happened 2 weeks ago and she is heart broken.


----------



## sky tx

Sorry Jay3--I only put on here what I know first hand--NOT just a idea I think is correct. Like you are thinking
SO--get one and then Tell everone " First Hand" how good they are or Not -and the good or the bad points why /why not to use them.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I tried one of those didn't like it you have to make a real sturdy lid for it or they WILL poo in it. You would be better off to make some sort of box that they have to put there head in. Even that will wast feed but it is better than letting them starve.
Dave


----------



## Ammonite

Thanks for all your replies.

I don't have any pigeons but plan to get some in the future. Sometimes I might not be home for a day or weekend, and this is why I'm looking into automatic feeders. I'm glad to hear they won't overfeed if they're used to it. Crazypete's idea sounds good... does anyone have a setup like this?

That's awful about your friend's pigeons, Charis. Do you know how the feeder malfunctioned? I definitely don't want this to happen... if I were to go away for a week or so, I'd have someone check on them regularly.


----------



## Jay3

Charis said:


> Please don't use these. A friend just lost 4 birds because her feeder malfunctioned and they starved.This happened 2 weeks ago and she is heart broken.


Charis and I talked, and that isn't the same kind of feeder as her friend used.


----------



## Jay3

sky tx said:


> Sorry Jay3--I only put on here what I know first hand--NOT just a idea I think is correct. Like you are thinking
> SO--get one and then Tell everone " First Hand" how good they are or Not -and the good or the bad points why /why not to use them.


A simple answer of " I tried it, and yes they can throw the seed would have sufficed. But thank you for the answer.


----------



## c.hert

I have tried numerous feeders : long box type that the tops lifts up where they stick their hands through sort of like small posts and this holds a certain amount of seeds and seems not as wasteful and they can eat up the rest that they spill out. Also tried the big wooden box with holes that they put their beaks into and pull out seeds as well as the crockery type with wires they put their heads through and now I have a trashcan type of feeder that does a real good job but----all these things---waste a lot of seed---the only way one can get out of this is to feed by hand or the long box type but only give them a certain amount and let them clean up the rest....--They all waste.....when I go on vacation I use this metal feeder I am using now I bought from Foys (trash can type with three screws on the sides) and it works well but a lot of waste---I usually have a friend come over and check on them water and feed and not trust something like the self-feeder but I never ever saw one--but I do have people come over and check things out--then I can have a good vacation...All Kinds as far as I am concerned they all waste seeds and they pick out the ones they like and leave the ones they don't like....c.hert


----------



## Jay3

The birds used to throw a lot of seed around, but with the one I use now, I no longer have that problem. It has a rollbar on top, and is deep enough where even when they toss the seeds, they stay in the feeder. They still pick out their favorite seeds first, but at least they don't get it all over the floor anymore.


----------



## c.hert

Thats nice to know maybe I should try one of those for I tried all the rest so far except for the self feeded one.....c.hert


----------



## Jay3




----------



## c.hert

Looks pretty good ---thanks---c.hert


----------



## Jay3

It also comes with heavy wire feet to lift it up a couple of inches, but I removed them. Where half the seed used to hit the floor, I hardly ever get any seed on the floor now. Seed is too expensive to waste.


----------



## sreeshs

Jay3 said:


> I got one like that just in case I'm not here for a weekend. How do you normally feed them? And how often?


I would like to know what do you use for supply of drinking water at these times. Do you have an auto filling drinker ?

Also I just finished making a plywood base feeder for my pigeons  would put the pictures soon...


----------



## Jay3

sreeshs said:


> I would like to know what do you use for supply of drinking water at these times. Do you have an auto filling drinker ?
> 
> Also I just finished making a plywood base feeder for my pigeons  would put the pictures soon...


I'd love to see the pics. Always fun to find new ideas. I only have about 25 birds so a couple of 1 gallon waterers would carry them for a couple of days if need be. The kind chickens use.


----------



## sreeshs

Jay3 said:


> I'd love to see the pics. Always fun to find new ideas. I only have about 25 birds so a couple of 1 gallon waterers would carry them for a couple of days if need be. The kind chickens use.


1 gallon is approx 3.78 litres, that should work for me too for a day, when you say the kind which chickens use, once filled the water flows automatically as the bird drinks right ? That is something with I am looking for too but nothing as of now in the local markets.

Here is the thread in which we had discussed couple of feeders and inputs on drinkers, the images of the new feeder is uploaded in this thread... 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/ideas-for-homemade-feeders-and-drinkers-42890.html


----------



## sky tx

Pigeon suppy companies have pigeon water's-1 Gal-1 1/2 Gal--google them
I'm not sure Chicken Water's are deep enough for pigeons


----------



## cvarnon

Charis said:


> Please don't use these. A friend just lost 4 birds because her feeder malfunctioned and they starved.This happened 2 weeks ago and she is heart broken.


That really sucks, but it isn't really the fault of the feeder. Even if they have an automatic feeder, you still need to check on them. The feeder is supposed to cut down on the amount of time spent on care, but it won't eliminate it completely.


----------



## Jay3

sky tx said:


> Pigeon suppy companies have pigeon water's-1 Gal-1 1/2 Gal--google them
> I'm not sure Chicken Water's are deep enough for pigeons


 
________________________________________________________

Originally Posted by sky tx View Post
Sorry Jay3--I only put on here what I know first hand--NOT just a idea I think is correct. Like you are thinking
SO--get one and then Tell everone " First Hand" how good they are or Not -and the good or the bad points why /why not to use them.


__________________________________________________________________________________
This is for chickens, and it works fine for pigeons. You can get quart waterers like this one. This is a gallon waterer. Or yes, they have large waterers at pigeon supplies. This you can pick up at any grain store.


----------



## sreeshs

Well the type of drinkers listed in the supply sites like Jedds, Foys, etc. are not available here or they have to be procured by international shipping. I am still on the search someone some where here should have a couple. Checked up with some poultry product suppliers, they only provide whole sale and mostly automatic high expensive types for the large poultry farms. 

Now thanks to Jay for this close up picture, it looks like if some how I can manage a similar bottom part, then a plastic jar with a threaded mouth may work fine. So if I take a candy jar, take the cap of it, cut a couple of vents like here in the picture and attach the cap to a larger plastic bowl it may work. Does this waterer has any parts inside other than what I am guessing here ?


----------



## Jay3

sreeshs said:


> Well the type of drinkers listed in the supply sites like Jedds, Foys, etc. are not available here or they have to be procured by international shipping. I am still on the search someone some where here should have a couple. Checked up with some poultry product suppliers, they only provide whole sale and mostly automatic high expensive types for the large poultry farms.
> 
> Now thanks to Jay for this close up picture, it looks like if some how I can manage a similar bottom part, then a plastic jar with a threaded mouth may work fine. So if I take a candy jar, take the cap of it, cut a couple of vents like here in the picture and attach the cap to a larger plastic bowl it may work. Does this waterer has any parts inside other than what I am guessing here ?


No. No other parts. And yes, I think you could make one. If you do, I'd love to see it.


----------

